# Cold Snap Across Europe - NASA



## geoair.pt (10 Fev 2012 às 13:45)

> acquired January 25 - February 1, 2012
> 
> 
> 
> ...



_In_ http://earthobservatory.nasa.gov/IOTD/view.php?id=77126


----------

